# Coding Help....Suture Ligation from Bleeding Stoma



## hcg (Jan 24, 2013)

Patient's stoma was bleeding and my Dr. performed suture ligation. What would be the best CPT code for this? 

Short note from the Dr.: SUture ligation performed at 6:00 position of bleeding from stoma
ligation performed with 3-0 prolene x 1
good hemostasis

please help


----------



## hcg (Jan 31, 2013)

I was wondering if CPT code 44620 is the correct code since it says "closure of enterestomy, large or small instestine."

Any thoughts?


----------



## ASH527 (Feb 11, 2013)

what about 44312 or 44314


----------



## hcg (Feb 12, 2013)

ASH527 said:


> what about 44312 or 44314



I am not sure of my code. But I think code 44312 is the closest. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 15, 2013)

did he really revise the stoma or just place a suture to stop bleeding?


----------



## hcg (Feb 15, 2013)

cynthiabrown said:


> did he really revise the stoma or just place a suture to stop bleeding?



He just place a suture to stop the bleeding.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 15, 2013)

a code from repair in integumentary then I would think.


----------



## rphil429 (Mar 2, 2014)

What if there is no size how do you determine what code to you,thanks


----------

